# What I saw at the airport yesterday!!



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Friday afternoon the Collings foundation landed at St.Pete Clearwater airport.What a great sight seeing those mighty birds fly over and the sweet sound of Pratt and Whitney Raidals.Went and toured them sunday. What an experience took photos and I will post some later.Took my Girls and they loved it. Took a picture of them in front of the nose art of the B-24, Perfect setting,The name of the B-24 is Witchcraft.They Had Witchcraft, Nine o Nine and a P-51 b or c model all shiney! The Bombers were a bit Weathered looking, But thats the way I like to see planes. Lots of WW2 vets were there today and some were getting very emotional, telling stories to any and all that would listen. What a great Experience that was !!!:thumbsup::woohoo::wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Envy!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I'm sure it was! Can't wait for the pix. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh, man! Yes, envy is right! Pictures, I hope.


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

Looks like the same 51 that was in Avra Valley Az a few months ago. Had to make a bat-turn for a second look, it's a two seater!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Aaagh! Children! Run for the hills!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

That P-51 is sweet, although at first glance at the hash marks it looks like it shot down 10 German planes during the war, and a West German plane afterwards!


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

That is insane! How I would have loved to fly one of those


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Solesky, Whatcha doin' with my dog in your avatar?


----------

